# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Jicht - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Jicht*

Jicht is een plotselinge reumatische aandoening waarbij ontsteking is aan een gewricht. Vaak is het gewricht in de grote teen het slachtoffer, maar soms ook van de voet, enkel, knie en pols. Het gewricht is dan rood, gezwollen, warm en pijnlijk. Het kan dan samengaan met koorts, misselijkheid en braken. Het gaat na een tijdje weer over, maar het kan weer terugkomen en eventueel uitbreiden naar andere gewrichten.

Het is een aandoening die het meeste bij mannen voorkomt tussen de 30 en 60 jaar. Wanneer vrouwen jicht hebben is dat vaak na de menopauze.

*Oorzaak*
Een te hoog urinezuurgehalte in het bloed is de oorzaak van jicht. Meestal is dit aangeboren of erfelijk bepaald. Echter kunnen bepaalde medicatie zoals plaspillen en bepaalde voeding het urinezuur doen stijgen. Qua voeding kun je denken aan orgaanvlees, wild, bouillon, jus, haring, sardines, ansjovis, mosselen, viskuit, zwezerik, spinasie, bier en wijn. Deze voeding bevatten purine die het lichaam aanzet tot het maken van urinezuur. Doch komt slechts 10% purine in het lichaam via voeding.

90% Urinezuur is namelijk een gevolg van een proces in je lichaam waarbij cellen worden afgebroken en opgebouwd. Tijdens het afbraakproces komt er purine vrij, die weer verder afgebrokkeld wordt in urinezuur. Normaal gezien wordt een teveel aan urinezuur afgevoerd via de urine. Bij mensen met jicht komt het teveel in het bloed. Er vormt zich dan kristallen van urinezuur die neerslaan op de gewrichten, pezen en nieren. Hierdoor ontstaat er een ontstekingsreactie en dit wordt een jichtaanval genoemd. 

Een teveel aan urinezuur in het bloed wil nog niet zeggen dat het bloed verzuurt is. Dat laatste is alleen het geval bij terminaal zieke mensen. Het is namelijk zo dat het zuurtegraad van het bloed normaal is bij mensen die jicht hebben. Daarom hoeven mensen met jicht geen zure producten te vermijden, zoals yoghurt en tomaten. 

*Onderzoek*
Via een amnese (vragen stellen om de klacht in kaart te brengen) kan de arts jicht vaststellen. Dan wordt de urine en het bloed onderzocht op urinezuur. Soms wordt er door een neuroloog een klein beetje vocht uit het ontstoken gewricht gehaald via een naald. Het wordt dan microscopisch onderzocht of er kristallen in het gewricht aanwezig zijn. 

*Risico's*
Na een eerste jichtaanval zal de onsteking na 1 a 3 weken verdwijnen. Het gewricht zal zich volledig herstellen. Er bestaat wel een risico voor mensen die vaker achter elkaar een jichtaanval krijgen. Het gewricht kan zich dan niet meer herstellen met pijn bij bewegingen en stijver worden van het gewricht als gevolg.

*Behandeling*
Om de pijn te verlichten kun je het gewricht koelen en rust houden. Het is echter wel raadzaam om te blijven bewegen. De arts zal eerst ontstekingsremmers, colchicine, voorschrijven. Om de urinezuur uit het bloed te halen kan het middel allopurinol gegeven worden. 

Ookal veroorzaakt voeding maar een klein gedeelte van de urinezuur, doch is het raadzaam geen voeding meer te eten waar purine in zit. Vermijdt ook alcohol, want de alcohol zorgt ervoor dat de nieren het urinezuur niet meer goed kunnen kwijt raken. Water drinken is wel heel goed.

Wanneer je te zwaar bent is het goed om af te vallen. Doe dit wel onder medisch toezicht, want als je te snel afvalt krijg je weer een jichtaanval. De urinezuurgehalte zal dan namelijk verhogen. 

*Links bij dit Artikel*
- werkendlichaam.nl 
- gezondheid.be

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor de toevoegingen Aggie!!

----------


## angel10

Hallo,

Ik had zelf ook jicht. Ik ben er zonder medicijnen helemaal vanaf gekomen. Ik ben begonnen met het drinken van basisch water, door enkele PH Vision PH druppels in het kraanwater te doen. Op deze manier worden urinezuren uit het lichaam verwijderd. Via www.phdruppelskopen.nl kan je bestellen en ondersteuning krijgen van een ervaren therapeut die al heel veel mensen heeft geholpen met jicht artritis artrose met heel veel succes.

Groet Angel

----------


## christel1

He meisjes, 
Ik heb ook last van jicht in mijn dikke teen en nochtans weeg ik niet te veel, ben geen drinker, eet normaal en het is niet familiaal ? Hoe kom ik er dan eigenlijk aan ? Het gewricht staat soms heel dik, gezwollen en rood en dan moet ik wel ontstekingsremmers nemen van de HA en na een tijdje begint het dan toch te beteren. Moet wel zeggen, ik heb redelijk grote hallux valgus knobbels aan mijn beide dikke tenen maar nog niet in die mate dat ik me wil laten opereren (zie het niet zitten om 6 weken met krukken te lopen en ook het pijnplaatje dat er aan vast hangt doet me griezelen) want ik heb al aan een andere teen een hallux valgus knobbel laten verwijderen (lees wegkappen :-() en echt het deed enorm veel pijn en pijnstilling hielp echt bijna niets.... en nu ga ik lekker afwachten tot de operatie echt moet want ik ben daarin een klein beetje een broekschijter om het op zijn vlaams te zeggen...

----------


## afra1213

Ik heb iemand in mijn omgeving die je jicht kan genezen, dit heeft hij al bij diverse personen gedaan. Een teveel aan urinezuur is dus wel degelijk te genezen !
Aleen je moet wel weten hoe.

Echter in de laatste reactie heb duidelijk aangegeven dat,wat ik schrijf alleen maar belachelijk gemaakt wordt. 

Zie o.a. je reactie onder Algemeen onder " magentron en het ontwikkelen van borstkanker" en 
Bloedvaten en hart onder "Aneurysma zwakke plek in de hartspier"
Dus ik ga hier niet meer inhoudelijk op in.

----------


## Flogiston

> Ik ben begonnen met het drinken van basisch water, door enkele PH Vision PH druppels in het kraanwater te doen. Op deze manier worden urinezuren uit het lichaam verwijderd.


Sorry, maar dat is scheikundig gezien niet mogelijk.

Om te beginnen kan het bloed helemaal niet te zuur zijn - zie de bijdrage van Agnes574, waarin je kunt lezen dat een verzuring van het bloed enkel bij terminale patiënten op kan treden.

De ademhaling wordt gereguleerd door de zuurgraad van het bloed. Een geringe stijging van de zuurgraad geeft direct het gevoel dat je acute ademnood hebt, het zorgt ervoor dat je gaat hijgen en naar adem gaat happen. Dit is wel toegepast als martelmethode: er zijn gassen die volkomen onschadelijk zijn, maar die het bloed lichtjes verzuren. Adem je zo'n gas in, dan heb je geen ademnood - maar het voelt alsof je dat wel hebt. De resulterende paniekreflex is zo basaal dat je die niet kunt negeren.

Maar goed, zelfs als we deze feiten even vergeten, en aannemen dat het bloed desondanks toch zuur is, dan kun je eenvoudig uitrekenen hoeveel basisch water je zou moeten drinken om de zuurgraad van het bloed te normaliseren.

Laten we er voor de envoud eens van uitgaan dat 100% van het basische water in het bloed wordt opgenomen. Een eenvoudige berekening levert dan op dat je, om de zuurgraad te neutraliseren, vier tot vijf liter basisch water zou moeten drinken. En dat zou dan _echt_ basisch water moeten zijn. Dat betekent: water met een enorm sterke zeepachtige smaak. En daarvan dus vier tot vijf liter...

Vind je vier tot vijf liter teveel, dan kun je natuurlijk met minder water toe, maar dan moet je de mate van basisch-heid van dat water vergroten. Laten we zeggen dat één liter water een haalbare hoeveelheid is. Je zou dat water dan zo enorm basisch moeten maken, dat ten eerste de zeepsmaak niet meer te harden is, en ten tweede je tong en je slokdarm zouden verbranden - water dat zo sterk basisch is, heeft ongeveer hetzelfde effect als een oplossing van natronloog.

Dan is er nog de "kleine bijkomstigheid" dat basisch water direct wordt geneutraliseerd door het maagzuur. Zoals je misschien weet is basisch het omgekeerde van zuur. Basisch en zuur neutraliseren elkaar. Het maagzuur is vele malen sterker dan het basische water dat je drinkt. Het drinken van basisch water heeft dus hooguit als effect dat de maag net een tikje minder zuur wordt. Dat zorgt dan voor een wat slechtere vertering, en je beschermt er de slechte bacteriën mee die normaal gesproken door het maagzuur worden gedood.

Kortom, het verhaal van basisch water is niet bepaald geloofwaardig.




> Ik heb iemand in mijn omgeving die je jicht kan genezen, dit heeft hij al bij diverse personen gedaan. Een teveel aan urinezuur is dus wel degelijk te genezen !
> Aleen je moet wel weten hoe.


Dit wordt al wat langer beweerd. Vanuit de medische wereld staat al jarenlang een uitnodiging open om dit gewoon eens te laten zien. Gewoon, simpel: laat maar zien. Het maakt niet uit hoe je dat doet.

Tot nu toe is iedereen die dit heeft geprobeerd, door de mand gevallen.

----------


## afra1213

_Dit wordt al wat langer beweerd. Vanuit de medische wereld staat al jarenlang een uitnodiging open om dit gewoon eens te laten zien. Gewoon, simpel: laat maar zien. Het maakt niet uit hoe je dat doet.

Tot nu toe is iedereen die dit heeft geprobeerd, door de mand gevallen._


Ik heb niet de drang om iets te bewijzen, ik heb diverse personen in mijn omgeving geholpen en deze zijn er blij mee. Ik zeg alleen dat teveel urinezuur van de nieren komt en 
wanneer je zorg dat de nieren beter gaan werken dan kan het probleem te genezen zijn.
Het is nooit mijn bedoeling om mensen op dit forum te genezen of geneesmiddelen te adviseren. 
Ik geef alleen een richting aan waar men zou kunnen zoeken.
Ala iemand twijfeld aan mij ervaring is dat uiteraard hun goed recht. 
Men hoef uiteraard niets te doen met mijn informatie.

----------


## jolanda27

Het artikel van Agnes is duidelijk en informatief.
Het is jammer dat er een discussie ontstaat wie hier nu wel of niet gelijk heeft.  :Frown: 
Laten we elkaar respecteren en een ieder in hun waarde laten. 
Deze site kan informatie, steun en herkenning opleveren, daar is het in mijn ogen voor bedoelt. Laten we dit laatste in ons achterhoofd houden als we een reactie plaatsen. Ik kan mij best voorstellen dat iemand zich soms stoort aan wat er geschreven wordt. Maar modder gooien naar elkaar heeft helemaal geen toegevoegde waarde. 
Een ieder veel wijsheid gewenst.

----------

